
Contact tracing apps can foil both Covid-19 and Big Brother - isp
https://ncase.me/contact-tracing/
======
isp
DP-3T is "Decentralized Privacy-Preserving Proximity Tracing"

GitHub:
[https://github.com/DP-3T/documents](https://github.com/DP-3T/documents)

